# Snowboarding in IRAN Video



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok so I have a Muslim coworker, very nice guy. We were talking the other day he mentioned something about skiing in IRAN. He told me that it's safe well at least the high alpine areas, but it is not something he would recommend. Well either way, take a look at this videos

the first one is very informative
YouTube - Skiing in Iran

Look at the powder in this one
YouTube - iranian trip

the third one is not that good, but still worth the time
YouTube - Snowboarding in Iran


Nothing that I have plan in the near future, but before I die I have to go there. They look pretty abundant in snowfall, different culture to learn about, new food, sounds like fan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Nothing that I have plan in the near future, but before I die I have to go there. They look pretty abundant in snowfall, different culture to learn about, new food, sounds like fun.


That, plus Persian girls are *WAY *hot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Snowblower said:


> That, plus Persian girls are *WAY *hot.


Indeed! It is quite easy to meet people in Dizin and most people who go there are quite liberal. So you might possibly end up at a Iranian party later in the night. But don't drink too much as you want to get up early to experience the fantastic powder snow in Dizin.


----------

